# UFC on BBC1 tonight!



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

BBC1â€™s Inside Sport show goes inside the UFC

Inside Sport, BBC1â€™s flagship sports magazine show, goes inside the UFC tonight (Monday October 8) with a

behind the scenes look at UFC 75: CHAMPION v CHAMPION.

Featuring exclusive interviews and footage, host Steve Bunce gets up close and personal with UFC President

Dana White and UK fighter Michael Bisping.

Inside Sport airs tonight on BBC1, starting at 11:15pm.

The show will also be broadcast on the BBCâ€™s Worldwide service throughout the world this week. Check local listings for details.

Source ufc.com


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoa cheers on the 411! I read the topic and looked at the clock and was like fuuuuck I missed it.

Finally something MMA that's FREE [on the telly at least  ]


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

It's on after this rugby shite, should be good.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

What the... the guy who was interviewing Dana for some reason gave me the idea he was nodding just to be agreeable lol When he started spilling all those names, the other guy was with this weird, 'I-have-no-idea-what-you-are-talking-about-but-please-keep-going' smile.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

btw what was that place Dana and Joe were answering questions from the audience and taking pictures like it was the Spice Girls reunion tour?

And why wasn't I there? So many unanswered questions.

It's the 3rd time I miss the pre-fights, like press conferences and the weigh ins when I'm 5 minutes away from the place. I'm gonna spank someone real hard some day...


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

post the video on here when you do...we love to see a good spanking

I thought it was quite a fair report, quite short, i only seen about 5 minutes dont know wether i missed anymore coz i was flicking between TUF on bravo...I thought the reporter made a good point about smaller organisations wrecking the good work the UFC have done, one in particular springs to mind!

Oh and why the hell was someone in the crowd wearing mma gloves WTF was that all about


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Crowd? Weren't those like part of the fighter's team? That's how I got it at least...

Yes fair... very introductory as well... *can we hear some hostility here?*

Nope, just somewat indignated LMAO I know there are more people NOT familiar with the sport than the other branch of the deal, but to me it felt almost offensive how they were explaining what it is, like we're some retards lol I'm one of those people who once isfamiliar with something expects other to be as well 

I lauged at the video games thing though followed by Rampage's mug. I can't remember what it was but there was something funny about it 

I watched the whole thing but I didn't catch that part I guess, where smaler organizations are wrecking the work of the UFC. I remember he mentioning MMA fights were so many even whichever-small-9to5-jobs-affiliations do it, and UFC's work on promoting the sport but I guess I missed the part where small fights are ruining the sport...

I did though, rather enjoy wen they were talking about banning the sport and then [i guess that's when he mentioned those small fights] he said something about no ambulances there, so why should it be differently in professional MMA lol

Mind to share which organization's popping in your mind? lol

Stick to that spanking thought. It'll fall on your head before you know it!


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Balls! Missed it. Didnt know it was on.

Sounds like it was rubbish, though.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh it was, Tuf was better John kolosci beat billy miles..miles was bigger and was expected to walk all over him, kolosci got him to the floor and laid the smack down, miles was shit..good fight


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Lad you've only JUST watched it? I think it's a load of shite tbh.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

watched what..the TUF fight it was on last night, thats the up to date episode, was it a catch up one, ive been ill for the last week so havent really moved out of my bed, so ive missed stuff...anyway whats with the LAD, you big scouser LAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## NLG (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep saw TUF last night as well. Pissed off they put it back to 23:00 though! It was on an hour earlier last week, was knackered by the time i got to bed!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Nah I mean I saw it last week, but I forgot UK TV is always behind.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

That report was crap.....no facts, no history - anyone who did not know about the sport would me non the wiser.

Dude Bunce made his name by talking/commentating about boxing (then moved to the Independant and now appears to know everything about every sport /NOT)and you could see the 1 eyed monster watching mma - I personally though he did not want to big mma up - what was with the comment about the "supposed skill" in the ground game - I would love for him to put his fav boxer in their an then watch them tap like a girl - or better still flop about like a fish once they had been taken down and not had time to throw a punch (ala Art Jimmerson anyone?) - maybe then he would appreciate like standup like wrestling each is a skill set.

you are right about the smaller oganisations and the wheres the ambulance comment - it was under the same breath - P.S how many small boxing fights have an ambulance on stand by - answer about as many as the small MMA events.

O.K rant over - I'M going to a happier place now (I have mint walls Viennetta in the kitchen - so much for the clean diet), well its my week off.


----------

